# How to tell if your female is eggy.



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Females will become eggy over a period of time exposed/not exposed to a male. Sometimes it can be difficult trying to tell the difference between a fat, eggy, or bloated female. Keep in mind that the ovaries are set more towards the front/center of the body, and the stomach and intestines closer to the front and set lower in the abdominal cavity.

Females can become eggy within a matter of hours. I just had one female become eggy within six hours of being placed with a male, after spawning two days prior (picture below). Females have an ovipositor. It's a small white bump on their belly. This is where the eggs come out of. They make be small or stick out far enough that you can see it from the other side of the room!

Also below is a quick and dirty guide I drew to help you understand what type of tubby-tummy means what if you are first time breeders. The red circles are areas that would be large due to bloating, parasites, and over-feeding. The oblong green circles are over the areas ovaries would be located and usually indicate that your female is full of eggs and able to spawn soon if placed with a male. Now, a female can be placed with a male even if she is not eggy and be able to produce the eggs in a short amount of time. Females by themselves can also become eggy with no stimulation. They can even release eggs without a male (he actually does NOT squeeze them out, she "releases" them) and usually eat them to recycle energy.

Egg-producing, especially over a short time period, can be quite taxing on a female. She should be fed a good diet before and after spawning. Now that is not to say she is fed so much she looks more tubby than eggy. But instead of pellets/flakes you should give her frozen bloodworms and the like. After spawning she she be given some time (most usually two weeks) to rest and be reconditioned if you plan on using her again for breeding purposes.

-Kat


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

How do yoh tell if a female is egg-bound?

Nice thread!


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks! I don't know too much about egg bound females as I have never had the misfortune of having such a female. But what I do know (someone correct me if I am wrong) is that they go through cycles: eggy, absorb/release, eggy/absorb release. They only absorb/release if they are overly eggy, I do believe they have a few eggs in them all the time even if they don't look eggy.

An egg bound female will look eggy and sick. She may be lethargic and could possibly develop a bacterial infection if nothing changes. How do they become egg bound? Temperature, disease, over-feeding, too many eggs (they can blow their ovipositor), among others, I'm sure. I think the tell-tale sign is being eggy for a long time and then sick-looking. I'm sure it must feel like they have a bowling ball in their abdomen, making them uncomfortable. 

How to deal with an egg bound female:

I have only heard of one person "hand milking," their term, not mine, their female with a q-tip. I would definitely advise against that as they are small and delicate. Other choices are dosing epsom salts, changing the temperature/diet, or letting a male stimulate her. 

Being egg-bound is a dangerous condition to be in, not unlike a human female way past her due date. It's uncomfortable, interrupts normal bodily functioning in the abdomen such as digestive pathways, and can lead to infection.

-Kat


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Nice work.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

This is so needed! Thank you.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Might I also add that there is the odd female that decides she's a "strong female [betta] and don't need no male" and will build and tend a bubble nest full of (infertile) eggs?

Or kill the male and tend to her eggs like a male would after spawning.

Feminist bettas. Watch out for them.

-Kat


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Haha! Thanks!


----------

